# What batteries/chargers are you using?



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sick of buying normal batteries that have a poor life span and then have to be binned  , so I'm looking at the different varieties of rechargeable ones.

Theres loads though, I'm looking for a quick charge with a medium to high capacity.

After searching I have found this :speechles :

New Uniross Sprint 15 Minute Charger + 4 AA Batteries £13.99 + £4.99P+P

I know the 2100mAh isn't as large as the 2500 but with only a 15 minute charge time I wouldn't grumble. Says that it is also fast and charging other batteries but maybe not as effiecient.

What do you guys reckon? If you think it is a pile of poo give me a better alternative. The camera isn't getting huge use, probably just about 50 photos a week.

Thanks in advance,
Andy :thumb:


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

What make is your camera?


Can you not buy a Lithium Ion battery for it?


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

The first digital camera I ever had was a Fuji Finepix 1400 which ran off four AA batteries.

It was a nightmare; I could never get very many shots out of it, and there was rarely enough power to display the screen properly. I had two sets of rechargeables, but if I charged them at the same, the second set had lost their charge by the time I needed them.

Since then I've always gone for cameras with Li-ion batteries. I know the technology has moved on lightyears since the days of the Fuji, but after that experience I won't use a camera that takes AA batteries again.

FWIW, I have a Canon G2 which I've had for 3 and a half years and a Canon S50 which I've had about eighteen months. Both of them take their own Li-ion batteries and give excellent life - hundreds of shots over a number of weeks.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

My Wife has a Kodak DX4530, it can run off 2 AA battries but they last a day only 2 if your lucky, It also takes a CR-V3 Lithium one superb!!! lasts for ages did 2 holidays each 14 days with it plus pics in between

Going off topic slightly.

I use 2 7.2v 3700mah for this









huge fun!! but only get about 15 mins out of it:lol:


----------

